# bouncehouses/waterslides



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Weather is heating up which means its that time of year again. Bouncehouses and waterslides!!! What better way to have a party than a bouncehouse and or waterslide. Many forum members have rented them time and time again. Thanks PFF. Reserve one and tell me you heard about us on PFF or from someone that is on PFF and Ill give ya $10 bucks off your rental. Call me at 850-418-3649 and we will get you takin care of. Thanks again.
Jesse Richards
Owner


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Have used Jesse a couple times, Good guy, he comes out sets it up and takes it down. He does all the work. He had a table and chairs the last time i got one. Thanks Jesse i will rent again soon.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Got a price list somewhere? Grandbabies are coming for Easter break.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I need some prices also, son has a birthday in may and thinking about doing one of these


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

http://affordablefunbouncehouse.com/default.aspx


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

*prices*

Sorry should have included some prices:

15x15 bouncehouse....$110

12' waterslide...$200

18' waterslide...$275

tables 3.5'x6'...$10

chairs...$2

FREE DELIVERY/SETUP/PICKUP
(850) 418-3649....Thanks for the comments


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Got 2 bouncehouses and a 12' waterslide left for easter!!! We are running an easter deals on last minute rentals! Bouncehouses are $85 free delivery and setup and a 12' waterslide for $165 with free del/setup. Let us know if you got a last minute get together and we will get you set up. 850-418-3649


----------

